# Watch this video of the surge disappear



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

This happens to me all the time. Turn on audio to hear my frustrations.

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0CdGkRrJsm3uav4XagKV5SuXg


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

If you could make a child or other small object dissappear, that would be more impressive.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If you could make a child or other small object dissappear, that would be more impressive.


Will the moderators please move this post to the forum "Chatter"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Will the moderators please move this post to the forum "Chatter"


Don't get me wrong, your surge disappearing trick was also impressive; it just didn't have quite the visual impact I was hoping for.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't get me wrong, your surge disappearing trick was also impressive; it just didn't have quite the visual impact I was hoping for.


If my kid was that ugly I would definitely learn how to do your disappearing trick on them in a heartbeat


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> If my kid was that ugly I would definitely learn how to do your disappearing trick on them in a heartbeat


Oh, I don't own the trick; it was just an example.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Wait that video is probably something you downloaded off the internet. Not a pic of you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Wait that video is probably something you downloaded off the internet. Not a pic of you.


You're as sharp as a razor; I'll give you that.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> This happens to me all the time. Turn on audio to hear my frustrations.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0CdGkRrJsm3uav4XagKV5SuXg


Good luck chasing surge. ?

Uber thanks you for the free stage at base also!

Good luck.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Yep, I don't know why Uber fishes for drivers but it's just another example of why we are NOT independent contractors. Uber manipulates their drivers with fake surges to get driver to spread out when there are large clusters.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Good luck chasing surge. ?
> 
> Uber thanks you for the free stage at base also!
> 
> Good luck.


What does "free stage at base" mean?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

It means you went where Uber wanted you to go with no pax in the car. Now they send you a ping at base.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> It means you went where Uber wanted you to go with no pax in the car. Now they send you a ping at base.


Yes that is what happened.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> This happens to me all the time. Turn on audio to hear my frustrations.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0CdGkRrJsm3uav4XagKV5SuXg


haha Dallas Surges got another one. That shit is only real when it's > $6.50.

Did you see the horse shit between 1:30 - 2:00 am? From $15 to $3.25 in under 10 minutes. Then back to $12 at 2:05 am.

PS. Make some driver friends and compare surges on your apps. You'd notice that quite often different parts of the city show that BS $2.25-$3.50-$4.25 surge on each others phones. When it's real, everyone gets the same surge area on their map.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Deep Ellum / Fair Park jumped to $14 around 4:00am also. I was way north though and not about selling out.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I set my destination filter to something close by and try to get as much of the surge as possible. If surge disappears, I at least have $2 or so surge for my time. Once I've collected my sticky surge, I either change my destination or remove it altogether and go away from surge zone. This a good way to collect the sticky surge but not take a ride in the area if you do not like the area.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

WindyCityAnt said:


> It means you went where Uber wanted you to go with no pax in the car. Now they send you a ping at base.


So never work for base.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep....last week in LV...20 for 20 rides, all surge, averaged about $4.75 surge...nearly all short rides.
I don't worry about quests...I concentrate on rides I want. I used to average around 80 rides a week. I'm ok with much reduced ride count...I'm near burnout. (8,200+ rides in 3.33 years)...living in traffic...ugh.
If you drive base rate, you ruin your car for no benefit.


----------

